

Cool Audio Responsive LED Module - icecubed
http://saikoled.com/saikoaudio/

======
neltnerb
This is a really cool idea. I love the videos of applications at
<http://saikoled.com/applications>, it looks like this is the most recent in a
long line of cool open-hardware projects with lots of really useful
information for hobbyists to use in building their own art projects! Thanks!

